

Pic A Fight for Android - jazzychad
http://www.picafight.com/android

======
prodigal_erik
Is this spam or some kind of self-referential "web 2.0" thing? I have no idea
what it does.

~~~
PStamatiou
Related commentary: <http://news.ycombinator.net/item?id=2289081>

~~~
prodigal_erik
Thank you. For anyone equally bewildered, this is a popularity contest between
images submitted from an iOS-only photo hosting service.

